# La mangusta



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

è diventata il mio idolo.
ho visto un documentario splendido sul coraggio delle manguste.
sono animali che affrontano senza paura serpenti, leoni, mangiano scorpioni e topastri, non hanno paura di niente, hanno una vita di branco organizzata per occuparsi anche dei membri malati.
vanno ad accoppiarsi sull'isola dell'amore tutte insieme in modo che i cuccioli nascano tutti insieme e quindi ogni madre si occupa di tutti i cuccioli.
ho visto una mangusta in bocca al leone riuscire a liberarsi e tenerlo a bada fino a riuscire a scappare ringhiando e mostrando i denti nonostante le ferite.
fantastici animali.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è diventata il mio idolo.
> ho visto un documentario splendido sul coraggio delle manguste.
> sono animali che affrontano senza paura serpenti, leoni, mangiano scorpioni e topastri, non hanno paura di niente, hanno una vita di branco organizzata per occuparsi anche dei membri malati.
> vanno ad accoppiarsi sull'isola dell'amore tutte insieme in modo che i cuccioli nascano tutti insieme e quindi ogni madre si occupa di tutti i cuccioli.
> ...


e circa il fatto che hanno un musetto spettacolare non vogliamo dire nulla? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ne vorrei una. la mangusta da guardia.


----------



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e circa il fatto che hanno un musetto spettacolare non vogliamo dire nulla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vorrei prendermene due.
mimì e cocò.
sono adorabili davvero


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vorrei prendermene due.
> mimì e cocò.
> sono adorabili davvero


in effetti la coppia sarebbe l'ideale.

manny e gustavina

hai ragione, oh mio adorata compagna di branco

(ma quanto son simpatica oggi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :0042


----------



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti la coppia sarebbe l'ideale.
> 
> *manny e gustavina*
> 
> ...


ma sei ubriaca???
al limite beppe e tiò


----------



## Old Mangusta (29 Giugno 2009)

*A.A.A. Branco  cercasi*

Buongiorno .


----------



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

Mangusta ha detto:


> Buongiorno .


parola d'ordine??


----------



## Old Mangusta (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> parola d'ordine??


Racchie


----------



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

*ah fantozzi è lei?*



Mangusta ha detto:


> Racchie


benvenuta nel club delle giovani manguste


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> benvenuta nel club delle giovani manguste


pirla non sono io


----------



## Old Mangusta (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> benvenuta nel club delle giovani manguste


Grazie


----------



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

Mangusta ha detto:


> Grazie


aspetta:
prima devi superare un test.

come si chiama il trio delle pie donne?


----------



## Old Mangusta (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> aspetta:
> prima devi superare un test.
> 
> come si chiama il trio delle pie donne?


trio lescano .


----------



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

Mangusta ha detto:


> trio lescano .


come era denominato il trio lescano prima di diventare pie donne e trio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come era denominato il trio lescano prima di diventare pie donne e trio?


 

al concorso per entrare in polizia fanno meno domande (inutile precisare che sono domande di cultura generale)


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> al concorso per entrare in polizia fanno meno domande (inutile precisare che sono domande di cultura generale)


Ha ragione povere bimba, mica possono entrare tutti nel club


----------



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> al concorso per entrare in polizia fanno meno domande (inutile precisare che sono domande di cultura generale)


ma noi siamo un club d'elite racchia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma noi siamo un club d'elite racchia


ma mica era un rimprovero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anzi io chiederei anche i dettagli dello sbarco dei mille. tutti i nomi, uno dopo l'altro


----------



## brugola (29 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma mica era un rimprovero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco il quizzone!!!
che metafora aveva usato alce per comunicare il suo primo addio nel lontano????
in che particolare cavità si era ficcato jesus prima di lasciare il forum?
quanti punti sono offese reiterate?
ti tocchi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco il quizzone!!!
> *che metafora aveva usato alce per comunicare il suo primo addio nel lontano????*
> *in che particolare cavità si era ficcato jesus prima di lasciare il forum?*
> *quanti punti sono offese reiterate?*
> ti tocchi?


le so tutte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)




----------



## Old Mangusta (29 Giugno 2009)

Sono carente in storia antica , ma sono un'ottima mangusta da branco , quindi racchiette accettatemi e poche storie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Mangusta ha detto:


> Sono carente in storia antica , ma sono un'ottima mangusta da branco , quindi racchiette accettatemi e poche storie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prendiamo atto di quanto scritto, quanto prima il branco si riunirà e ci metteremo poi in contatto direttamente con te per comunicarti le nostre decisioni



(dove l'ho già sentita questa?:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	














(dite che mi bannano? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Mangusta ha detto:


> Sono carente in storia antica , ma sono un'ottima mangusta da branco , quindi racchiette accettatemi e poche storie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ignorantona non hai risposto manco a una domanda!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il verdetto è:


----------



## Old Black Mamba (4 Luglio 2009)

Mangusta ha detto:


> Sono carente in storia antica , ma sono un'ottima mangusta da branco , quindi racchiette accettatemi e poche storie
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*Benvenuto/a*


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prendiamo atto di quanto scritto, quanto prima il branco si riunirà e ci metteremo poi in contatto direttamente con te per comunicarti le nostre decisioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' l'insegna sulla porta del paradiso..ma che memoria del biiip!


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Benvenuto/a*


toh, chi si rivede...ciao caro/a


----------



## Old Black Mamba (6 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> toh, chi si rivede...ciao caro/a


*Che piacere ritrovarti *


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Che piacere ritrovarti *



miii che serpe...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (6 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> miii che serpe...


*arrossisco...*


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2009)

ho quasi voglia di clonarmi come Varano


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ho quasi voglia di clonarmi come Varano


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Che piacere ritrovarti *


certo, come una merda pestata sul marciapiede.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> certo, come una merda pestata sul marciapiede.

















porta fortuna però


----------

